# Hdr Photos



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi. Don't know if anyone here has an interest, but here is a sample of HDR (High Dynamic range) photos I've taken. It's a bit of a love it or loathe it process so I'd be interested in hearing what people think.

boats cropped by johnny8977, on Flickr

beach HDR by johnny8977, on Flickr

church HDR by johnny8977, on Flickr

pump HDR by johnny8977, on Flickr

Parliment BW HDR by johnny8977, on Flickr

Camden HDR by johnny8977, on Flickr


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

I like subtle HDR the B&W one is cool, Here's some I took in an abandoned asylum,


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

They're great. I love urbex stuff. Agreed about the subtle ones - when I first started I liked the more obvious ones but I now prefer it as a tool to get better photos in tricky lighting. I've a few urbex pics I'll try and share if I remember.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Those hoovers are creeping me out!!


----------



## boiler0780 (Sep 12, 2014)

The hoovers are very creepy, they look like they are ready to attack you

ATB

John


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The Hoovers look like part of an episode of Dr. Who.

Later,

William


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

will have to google Hdr don't know what it stands for but I like the style of all the pictures how do you take them or make them like that,is it camera or software.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

bowie said:


> will have to google Hdr don't know what it stands for but I like the style of all the pictures how do you take them or make them like that,is it camera or software.


Typically software. A group of bracketed images are blended together.

I'd like to know what programme(s) was/were used for these images.

Later,

William


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

just had a look on my phone and it has it on have tried it but nowt like the above pictures.


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

HDR stands for High Dynamic Range. A series of photos are taken at different exposures - meaning all the detail is recorded from dark and light areas. Normally you only get one or the other (you will have seen it yourself, if part of a subject is birght sky for example, the landscape will be dark. That's because if the landscape was exposed properly, the sky would be too bright.

The above are all 3 shots typically overexposed by one stop, correctly exposed, and then underexposed by one stop (stops are multiple's of light entering the camera basically, so -1 is half as much light as 0, and +1 is twice as much. The greater the range, the higher the dynamic range. You can do exposures of 3,5 and 7 normally. Your phone probably takes a much smaller range hence not being able to replicate the above.

The program used to blend then was Photomatix - there are then various filters to give the different effects.


----------



## maciejkon817 (Aug 31, 2014)

First looking at those photos without reading the post, I thought they were drawings... would have never thought a photo can look like that, amazing effect!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Mexcio 75's urbex shots are of a very high standard. I am very jealous.

Rob


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Barryboy said:


> Mexcio 75's urbex shots are of a very high standard. I am very jealous.
> 
> Rob


Thanks, it was just trial and error really.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

johnny8977 said:


> HDR stands for High Dynamic Range. A series of photos are taken at different exposures - meaning all the detail is recorded from dark and light areas. Normally you only get one or the other (you will have seen it yourself, if part of a subject is birght sky for example, the landscape will be dark. That's because if the landscape was exposed properly, the sky would be too bright.
> 
> The above are all 3 shots typically overexposed by one stop, correctly exposed, and then underexposed by one stop (stops are multiple's of light entering the camera basically, so -1 is half as much light as 0, and +1 is twice as much. The greater the range, the higher the dynamic range. You can do exposures of 3,5 and 7 normally. Your phone probably takes a much smaller range hence not being able to replicate the above.
> 
> The program used to blend then was Photomatix - there are then various filters to give the different effects.


What camera did you use for the photos Johnny?


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

mexico75 said:


> I like subtle HDR the B&W one is cool, Here's some I took in an abandoned asylum,


Cracking photos mate.

Very creepy place lol


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

Citiz said:


> johnny8977 said:
> 
> 
> > HDR stands for High Dynamic Range. A series of photos are taken at different exposures - meaning all the detail is recorded from dark and light areas. Normally you only get one or the other (you will have seen it yourself, if part of a subject is birght sky for example, the landscape will be dark. That's because if the landscape was exposed properly, the sky would be too bright.
> ...


It's a Canon 550D, so quite a low end one now.


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

These pictures are amazing, Thanks for sharing!


----------

